# Bowl



## steve bellinger (Aug 24, 2014)

As I don't seem to get much turning time lately, thought I'd post a pic of something I did get to finish yesterday. It's maple burl, 12 1/2 x 4, and 3 coats of Danish oil so far. Will add a couple more as the days go by. Really had wanted this to be thicker than the 1/8 it ended up being, but it had warped more than I thought it would. needed to get it back in the round. O well it is what it is. All C&C more than welcome. Good, bad, or indifferent.















 
Thanks Steve

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 12


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 24, 2014)

Beautiful classic form, that's what I strive for when making bowls.

(Plus the piece of burl you made it from is kind of knockout.)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2014)

Superb. I don't see how it could have come out better. Just gorgeous.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 24, 2014)

Beautiful bowl-shape and the wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 24, 2014)

Kevin this is some of the same wood that you have.:) Was the piece I offered that no one wanted. or at least I think this was the one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 24, 2014)

steve bellinger said:


> Kevin this is some of the same wood that you have.:) Was the piece I offered that no one wanted. or at least I think this was the one



Well, at least some of us know a good thing when we see it in the rough.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 24, 2014)

Steve - Thats a beautiful bowl. The 1/8" thickness isn't an issue when its executed that well. Besides - didn't your signature used to say "No - Its not thin enough" ? lol 
You have to promise to repost when you get a few more coats and a buff on it. That grain will look like neon

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 24, 2014)

Scott that was Scott Hacker that used to say that. Thanks All, I think I might give this to my new boss, as he just got married this past fri.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 24, 2014)

WOW, Steve! That is a seriously nice bowl! Great work!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 24, 2014)

Steve, if I was your boss and you gave me that, I might think about giving you a raise. Nice bowl and timber.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 24, 2014)

ironman123 said:


> Steve, if I was your boss and you gave me that, I might think about giving you a raise. Nice bowl and timber.


Ray as I just started this job last week, idon't think that's gonna happen


----------



## kris stratton (Aug 24, 2014)

nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Aug 24, 2014)

Nicely done, Steve! I hate when I leave a roughout a little thinner than I should, but it shows your turning chops being able to knock out something that thin at 12 1/2" across!

Did you thank yourself at the end of the post, or did that wood come from Walker?


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 24, 2014)

I would think a thin bowl would be harder to do so thumbs up from me

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow- I'm actually trying to work to thinner and thinner stuff for some of my work and that is impressive! Did you need to use a bowl steady to keep it from flexing as you turned?


----------



## steve bellinger (Aug 25, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done, Steve! I hate when I leave a roughout a little thinner than I should, but it shows your turning chops being able to knock out something that thin at 12 1/2" across!
> Did you thank yourself at the end of the post, or did that wood come from Walker?


Doc was suppose to say thanks for looking, then name.
Colin no rest used, just started ay the top and work your was down. Make sure you get it where you want to, as there's no going back.
Thanks all


----------



## TimR (Aug 25, 2014)

Pretty sweet for some 'cast off' wood that no one appeared to have wanted. Ah, the surprises that lurk inside a block of wood. Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Jones (Aug 25, 2014)

Very, very, nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 25, 2014)

steve bellinger said:


> Make sure you get it where you want to, as there's no going back.


Yup. Been there, done that, got the photos ... of the 2 pieces of wood that used to be my bowl.

Well, they do say that once in a while you should run a bowl through a bandsaw just to see exactly what the profile looks like.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Vaughn (Aug 26, 2014)

It'll do.  

It may be thinner than you wanted, but that thinness ended up being one of the cool things about the piece. Great job, man!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 28, 2014)

Hehe, an apology for turning TOO thin. Gotta love it. What is this world (forum) coming to?...

Beautiful wood. Great execution. Bravo!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 7, 2014)

Well as this is no longer mine, The new boss was taken back a bit I think. Was well received. Just thought I'd show one more pic of how it turned out, with the servers and small side bowl.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 7, 2014)

NICE work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

